# Suche Trails Wahn, Wahnerheide



## Reachdeep (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich und mein Kollege über Ostern leider Dienst haben, haben wir uns gedacht könnten wir ja mal so langsam die Bike saisson eröffnen.

Nur unser Problem ist wir kennen beide keine netten Trails hier in der Gegend.

Was wir suchen:

- Start Bundeswehr Kaserne Wahn 

- netter Trail so ca 40-60 km

- nicht zu viele Höhenmeter und nicht zu Anspruchsvolles Gelände.

Falls ihr da nette Trails für uns habt, wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar. GPS Files wären echt cool...

Vielen Dank

Reachdeep


----------



## Campari79 (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

Es gibt schon ein paar schöne Trails in der Heide oder im Königsforst. Ist nur schwierig zu beschreiben. 

schau mal hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar

Mit google Maps ganz gut zu finden.  

Gruß,
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. April 2009)

Reachdeep schrieb:


> - netter Trail so ca 40-60 km



Hmm 40-60 km langen Trail kenn ich nur einen in Deutschland....den gibt es allerdings nicht in der Wahner Heide


----------



## Reachdeep (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

ja schon klar... aber man kann ja mehrere Trails fahren.

Suchen halt ne nette tour um die 50 km.

Gruss

Reachdeep


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. April 2009)

Früher, ja früher da gab's diese komisch gefalteten Fetzen Papier, bedruckt mit allerhand bunten Flächen und farbigen Linien.

Wie hießen diese bloß.....

Ich hab's: Karte.


----------



## Jerd (9. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Früher, ja früher da gab's diese komisch gefalteten Fetzen Papier, bedruckt mit allerhand bunten Flächen und farbigen Linien.
> 
> Wie hießen diese bloß.....
> 
> Ich hab's: Karte.



Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass Karten für die Wahner Heide nix taugen, denn auf der Karte ist das a) noch militärisches Sperrgebiet und deswegen schraffiert und b) sind wegen Naturschutz viele Wege mittlerweile gesperrt. Außerdem ist die Wahner Heide meines Wissens nicht als ganzes auf einer 1:25.000 Karte zu haben, sondern aufgeteilt auf die Nummer 3 und die Nummer 18 der Landesvermessungsamts-Karten.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es eine Karte aber eine gute Idee. Herausgegeben werden diese im Maßstab 1:25.000 vom Landesvermessungsamt NRW. Für das Kölner Gebiet deckt die Nummer 3 (Bergisch Gladbach, Odenthal , Königsforst) eigentlich alles ab. Dazu als Ergänzung die Nummer 18 (Lohmar, Naafbachtal). 

Für eine erste Orientierung kann man den Wanderwegen folgen - interessant und anspruchsvolle Wege (mit ordentlich Höhenmetern) sind oft die X-Wege.

Konkret wegen der Osterrunde würde ich an euerer Stelle den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad (Siehe Frosthelm-Seite "Lohmar") ins Auge fassen - der ist recht flowing und größtenteils einfach zu fahren.  

Die An- und Abfahrt macht ihr am besten auf den Radwegen entlang des Mauspfads und der Altenrather Straße, das ist einfach zu orientieren: Einfach den Radwegweisern nach Altenrath folgen. Zumindest an der Altenrather Straße hat der Weg auch mehr Trail- als Radweg-Charakter .

Von Altenrath dann runter nach Lohmar (Radwegweiser). Ab der Brücke über die Agger folgt ihr dem Wanderweg ">1", der führt euch durch Lohmar und den Wald bis zum Franzhäuschen. Ab da beginnt die Beschreibung von Frosthelm. Wenn der Trail zuende ist, einfach geradeaus nach Lohmar und den gleichen Weg zurück.


----------



## ultra2 (9. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Früher, ja früher da gab's diese komisch gefalteten Fetzen Papier, bedruckt mit allerhand bunten Flächen und farbigen Linien.
> 
> Wie hießen diese bloß.....



Muttis Schnittmusterbogen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. April 2009)

Und anständige Karten, vermutlich im Maßstab 1:50.000, erhalten sie in ihrer zuständigen Karten-/Vorschriftenstelle in der Kaserne. Zumindest beim Heer.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. April 2009)

Klar, kann man sich von überall GPS-Tracks besorgen. Diese nachzufahren bringt den Komfort einer einfachen Navigation durch unbekanntes Terrain. Hinzugehen und nach Tracks und möglichst fertigen Routen von einen gewünschten Startort aus mit einer bestimmten Länge und weiteren Charakteristika, ja, fast schon zu verlangen, finde ich merkwürdig. Das hat so was von "Touren konsumieren". 

Ein Revier lernt man dann kennen, wenn man es selbst auskundschaftet - und es sich zeigen lässt. Es gibt genügend Tourangebote in der Wahnerheide.


Schnittmuster sind, soweit ich sie kenne, nicht bunt.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hier findet ihr eine von mir erstellte,  inzwischen sehr umfangreiche, Karte für Garmin GPS-Geräte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199297
Ich sehe gerade das der Download nicht mehr geht, schickt mir schnell eure Email Adresse, dann Mail ich die euch zu.
Edit 2: Ganz frisch gebacken zum Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/219191207/WupperSieg_20090409_PW.zip.html
Um das Archiv zu schützen habe ich ein Passwort vergeben:
b*e*r*g*i*s*che-ka*rte (ohne die Sternchen.) 

Die könnt ihr auf euer Gerät laden und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen.
Wahnerheide, Königsforst, Lohmar sind lohnende Ziele, aber das wurde ja schon geschrieben.
Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------

